# Any car enthusiasts here?



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Figured I would post this and test out the new picture function here.

Here is my 1972 Pontiac GT-455 (7.5 litre to you metric fans) convertable, I've owned it for over 20 years now and work on it a little every year, it is just about done. Since i've been laid off it has given me some time to get some little things done.
At only 72,000 miles she runs and rides great, I don't drive it often but enjoy the occasional cruise and the less than occasional blast down the dragstrip. My best 1/4 mile time was 12.50 seconds at 115 MPH. I did a photo shoot a long time ago for a newspaper writing an article on chefs outside of work, I displayed a bunch of petit fours on the spoiler. Thats it, I would like to hear of your cars if you own any. Cheers.


----------



## banpreso (Jan 25, 2010)

i used to be really into cars in college, had a subaru wrx and on weekend evenings i would go up the mountains and enjoy some canyon road driving. but really just don't have the time anymore... i mean i'm not gonna wake up 2am just for a drive anymore...

i mean... fast cars are nice... but if you give me a fast car, what am i gonna do with it? probably just commute anyways, lol. so right now i drive a really comfy 7 seat suv with a nice 7 speaker sound system =)


----------



## coulis-o (Jan 23, 2010)

not really an enthusiast but i enjoy driving my car a lot, i drive a Peugeot 306 1.4lx and have just gotten it back from the mechanics today after the starter motor failed along with it having binding rear brakes and a leaky brake system, cost me an arm and a leg to get it fixed but now it starts up like an animal /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif and drives like a dream /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice ride Rat.
I have a '06 Mustang GT.
It's no garage queen, it's my daily driver so it's racking up the miles.


----------



## chefrobin (Mar 24, 2009)

Rat I am sooooo jealous! What a sweet ride! My fav was a 70 something cogsworth VEGA, oh could she fly! In the divorce, the  ex got the car, I got the three boys. I got the better part, but mmmmm I miss that car sometimes.


----------



## leephan79 (Aug 27, 2009)

Subaru Legacy GT 300whp/300wtq

http://s416.photobucket.com/albums/pp243/Leephan79/Cars/?action=view&current=1.jpg
http://s416.photobucket.com/albums/...ction=view&current=2000447192728966717_rs.jpg
http://s416.photobucket.com/albums/pp243/Leephan79/Cars/?action=view&current=2005LGTrearsmall.jpg

S2000
http://s416.photobucket.com/albums/pp243/Leephan79/Cars/?action=view&current=2005LGTrearsmall.jpg
http://s416.photobucket.com/albums/...?action=view&current=Angle20Hood20open202.jpg


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm into cars a little bit, primarily old British sports cars:

http://fatchancegarage.com

And for a *long* time I've been running the Team.Net mailing lists:

http://www.team.net/mailman/listinfo

http://www.team.net/archive

And if you go to http://www.team.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=27 you can see a picture of me and my lovely bride as the first message in that thread.

mjb.


----------



## skatz85 (Mar 3, 2010)

i enjoy cars and working on them. i went to a community college for auto mechanic befoire i decided that cooking is my passion and i needed to persue it. now its more of a hobby to me and i hope as i advance and get more money i can get me a nice old school to cruise in. but i have a 2002 nissan maxima which i love and enjoy working on. i do my own oil change and have done some maint. work. im actually about to do maint and add some mods as soon as my funds go up a bit. my favorite is racing and in summer time i head up to indiana and we try to find spots to race. my freinds rides are faster so its hard to keep up with. but i enjoy it alot, especially when my cousin from Israel came to visit and i took him to one of meets and we had a blast and seen many races until the cops showed up. anywho i enjoy it and im actually a moderator on two sites. here is a current pic of my ride its a phone pic but im gettign a camera soon.


----------



## skatz85 (Mar 3, 2010)

and im not a ricer in no way, nothing rice about my ride


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes, I am an enthusiast... Audi, Aston Martin, BMW, & Mercedes. Dont have any pics of my cars on this pc however I will post later.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

I'm not very good at doing pics. Anyway the Mazda above is my first brand new car. Got it  a fortnight ago. I'm chuffed to bits with it

OH hasnt had a chance to drive it yet, 'cos he's still at work in Brazil. Its his hard work that made it possible.

I used have an old Saab. My first owned car.It was silver and built like a tank. Then it died and I gave it to a kid who was a wizz as a fix-it. I see it around town sometimes n I sigh


----------

